# Irritable Bowl syndrome



## 115572 (Aug 15, 2008)

No its not a spelling mistake - or put into the wrong forum.

I've just bought an 02 plate Autosleeper trident (T4 based panel van conversion) and in the process of moving in and finding handy storage for all the things I had hidden away in my previous T4 conversion, I realised that this van has a very shallow sink. 
Is this the same for all vans of this type? (This is a square sink with a folding tap fixed to the side wall.) 
If you do have such a sink - what do you do for a bowl? I have been searching hardware stores and internet sites to find a bowl which is no higher than 12cm - and even then I would have to somehow cut out around the tap. 
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thank you
Sharon


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Had me checking there, missmerredew :roll: :wink: 

not moved, spelling not changed!!


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Just a thought, instead of looking for normal kitchen bowl, try a Tupperware container, they come in a variety of shapes and heights.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Hi Sharon

I had a similar issue with my mh. A round sink, 130mm deep and 300 wide with side mounted swivel tap.
It took me 3 purchases to get a bowl that fitted well. My only advice would be to keep looking - there's one out there somewhere!
Of interest, my final purchase was in Auchan, Dunkerque!

What size do you need? Why not get the entire MHF force scouring the shops for you next week!!


----------



## 115572 (Aug 15, 2008)

*SIze matters!*

Thank you for your suggestions - good plan from somewhere in oxford, and great idea tonyt -The bowl would need to be no more than 12 cm deep (only 7cm if it is to go under the tap) and approx 32cm x 28cm for anyone up for the challenge.

I wonder if i could convince work that it is imperative that I look for this bowl immediately - which country did you suggest I look first :wink:

It does seem odd that they use such a shallow sink - obviously real autosleeper users don't use bowls!


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

You have to attend the outdoor shows in order to get the right bowl. I have one spare but they are so rare that I am keeping it in case I need it for another van sorry.


chris


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: SIze matters!*



missmerredew said:


> ..........................
> 
> I wonder if i could convince work that it is imperative that I look for this bowl immediately - which country did you suggest I look first :wink:...............!


I'm sure I saw some of that size in a little hardware shop in the Seychelles - or was it the Maldives? - I can't quite remember which. :wink: :wink:


----------



## 115572 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: SIze matters!*



tonyt said:


> missmerredew said:
> 
> 
> > ..........................
> ...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Try a schools equipment supplier and look under the "Early Years" or "Art and Craft" sections.

It's amazing what a range of unusual stuff they stock, and a quick Google will give you plenty to choose from.

Persuading them to sell a single item to a private individual may not be so easy, but some counties have their own supplier who may be sympathetic.

Worth a look.


----------



## 115572 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Thankyou*

Thankyou Zebedee - I didnt think of that. 
Fortunately I do work in education, so it would just be a case of convincing the business manager to allow a private sale - I'll take a look through the catalogues!


----------



## 115572 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Found one*

Woooooooo Hoooooooooo
I found one - I love Lakeland plastics, it is jsut the right size - fits like a glove and even comes with free drainer/colander. 
Not sure why but they call this amazing bowl a defrost box

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/defrost-box/F/keyword/defrosting+tray/product/11743


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I still think you should have gone to the Seychelles.


----------

